# Smok app disappointment



## Aidan (6/10/15)

So I just got my smok xcube 2 and was so eager to be able to use it's Bluetooth function and manage the device on my phone (yes I know a bit over the top but it's a pretty cool thing to have ). It was a selling factor to me and I tried opening the app today as I installed it and it keeps crashing.... does anyone else have this problem and if so , how can I fix it ? If I can't I'd be very disappointed as this is a feature I'd really like to try out. So to all those guys and girls wanting to get themselves a new Bluetooth device .... smok has gotta first get rid of some glitches.
Just a warning


----------



## JW Flynn (6/10/15)

sorry to tell you buddy, but it might be your phone... working 100% on mine, Note 4...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aidan (6/10/15)

I have the huawei p7 which has the latest software update , I'm not the only person , there are tons if people I've seen in the review section and it hasn't worked for them either , but I'll check if a software update won't fix this , thanks @JW Flynn


----------



## HPBotha (6/10/15)

I have heard of a few unable to upload their titanium profiles on. Have you tried another phone? There was a firmware update a short while ago, so maybe check their site as well - good luck man


----------



## JW Flynn (6/10/15)

10092 is the latest version of the firmware on the mod, perhaps check that youhave your mod updated to the latest version of the firmware, it's beter in any case , I got better battery use on mine after some updates... I did check it about every week, and they did release allot, but seems to be stable at 10092...

hope you get yours sorted


----------



## Aidan (6/10/15)

Thanks everyone , I'll update the firmware on it tomorrow and hopefully that'll sort it out I'm not too sure , I have supported android software version so that's what confuses me


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/10/15)

Remember that while the android version may be supported, each manufacturer alters it to suit their overlay (TW, Sense etc.). This will sometimes affect compatibility. More often than not, crashing is a phone issue as the device and the app aren't talking properly to each other. 

All the best, hope you come right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

